# Xen 4.11, grub i kernel, coś tu nie gra...

## Jacekalex

Witam

Ponieważ (podobno) od kernela 3.0 w jaju jest suport do Xena, próbuję go odpalić na jaju 3.3.5.

Jeszcze nic nie zmieniałem w konfiguracji, na razie jest zainstalowany, i chcialem odpalić hypervisor, bez rezultatu:

Kernel w grubie:

Tak wstaje sam kernel, bez xena, i działa:

```
title         G1 AMD64 e4rat  3.3.5-gr1 SELINUX (hd0,1)

root          (hd0,0)

kernel        /boot/vmlinuz-3.3.5-gr1    root=/dev/sda1 vga=789 rw quiet rootfstype=ext4 init=/sbin/e4rat-preload  security=selinux selinux=1
```

A tak wygląda wpis z Xenem:

```
title         G1 XEN  3.3.5-gr1 NOSELINUX (hd0,1)

root          (hd0,0)

kernel        /boot/xen.gz    

module        /boot/vmlinuz-3.3.5-gr1 root=/dev/sda1 vga=789 rw quiet rootfstype=ext4  init=/sbin/init  selinux=0
```

Rezultat:

```
elf_init: not an ELF binary

PANIC on CPU 0:
```

Tak wygląda u mnie uruchomienie xena - obrazkowo:

[img]http://ompldr.org/tZHBjNQ[/img]

Xen w kernelu:

```
zgrep -i xen /proc/config.gz 

CONFIG_XEN=y

CONFIG_XEN_DOM0=y

CONFIG_XEN_PRIVILEGED_GUEST=y

CONFIG_XEN_PVHVM=y

CONFIG_XEN_MAX_DOMAIN_MEMORY=500

CONFIG_XEN_SAVE_RESTORE=y

CONFIG_XEN_DEBUG_FS=y

CONFIG_PCI_XEN=y

CONFIG_XEN_PCIDEV_FRONTEND=y

CONFIG_XEN_BLKDEV_FRONTEND=y

CONFIG_XEN_BLKDEV_BACKEND=m

CONFIG_XEN_NETDEV_FRONTEND=m

CONFIG_XEN_NETDEV_BACKEND=m

CONFIG_INPUT_XEN_KBDDEV_FRONTEND=m

CONFIG_HVC_XEN=y

CONFIG_XEN_WDT=m

CONFIG_XEN_FBDEV_FRONTEND=m

# Xen driver support

CONFIG_XEN_BALLOON=y

CONFIG_XEN_SCRUB_PAGES=y

CONFIG_XEN_DEV_EVTCHN=m

CONFIG_XEN_BACKEND=y

CONFIG_XENFS=y

CONFIG_XEN_COMPAT_XENFS=y

CONFIG_XEN_SYS_HYPERVISOR=y

CONFIG_XEN_XENBUS_FRONTEND=y

CONFIG_XEN_GNTDEV=m

CONFIG_XEN_GRANT_DEV_ALLOC=m

CONFIG_SWIOTLB_XEN=y

CONFIG_XEN_PCIDEV_BACKEND=m

CONFIG_XEN_PRIVCMD=y

```

Kernel 3.3.5-hardened, pomimo włączenia profilu hardened-virtualization, spodziewalem się jakichś kłopotów z Grsecurity i Paxem, ale tutaj Panic wyłaźi na hypervisorze, w ogóle nie odpala kernela, także grsec nie ma zbyt wielkich możliwości mieszania w czymkolwiek.

Zainstalowane:

```
 qlist -IvUqC hardened-sources xen grub

app-emulation/xen-4.1.1-r2 custom-cflags debug flask xsm

app-emulation/xen-tools-4.1.1-r6 custom-cflags debug flask

sys-boot/grub-0.97-r10 ncurses

sys-kernel/hardened-sources-3.3.5 deblob symlink
```

emerge --info xen xen-tools grub :

```
Portage 2.2.0_alpha103 (hardened/linux/amd64/selinux, gcc-4.6.2, glibc-2.14.1-r3, 3.3.5-gr1 x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.3.5-gr1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E6750_@_2.66GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 11 May 2012 02:15:01 +0000

ccache version 3.1.6 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p20

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.2-r3

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.6

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.6-r4

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.8.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.20.1-r1, 2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r1, 4.6.2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.5-r2

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.14.1-r3

Repositories: gentoo zugaina proaudio stuff roslin kde-sunset ubuntu hardened-dev multimedia games freeswitch voip xfce-dev desktop-effects sunrise pentoo oss-overlay sugar mozilla lokalny

Installed sets: @local64, @my-gnome, @my-xfce, @pidgin

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /home/mythtv/ /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/openvpn/easy-rsa /var/bind /var/vpopmail/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/home/Gentoo/sources"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--ask --keep-going  --buildpkg  --autounmask-write"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs buildpkg ccache distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles metadata-transfer news nostrip parallel-fetch parse-eapi-ebuild-head preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox selinux sesandbox sfperms splitdebug strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch usersandbox webrsync-gpg xattr"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/home/Gentoo/paczki64"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--ipv4"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/zugaina /var/lib/layman/pro-audio /var/lib/layman/stuff /var/lib/layman/roslin /var/lib/layman/kde-sunset /var/lib/layman/ubuntu /var/lib/layman/hardened-development /var/lib/layman/multimedia /var/lib/layman/games /var/lib/layman/freeswitch /var/lib/layman/voip /var/lib/layman/xfce-dev /var/lib/layman/desktop-effects /var/lib/layman/sunrise /var/lib/layman/pentoo /var/lib/layman/oss-overlay /var/lib/layman/sugar /var/lib/layman/mozilla /var/portage/local"

SYNC="rsync://rsync24.us.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa amd64 audit avi bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cairo caps cd cdr clamav clamd cleartype cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus divx4linux dri dvd dvdr fbcondecor ffmpeg flac fontconfig fortran fuse gd gdbm gif gimp glib glitz gnome gnome-keyring gnutls gpg gpm gstreamer gtk gtk+ gtk2 gtk3 hardened iconv introspection ipv6 jack jpeg jpg justify kdeenablefinal kpathsea kvm lame lcms lzma lzo mad mms mmx modules mp3 mpeg mudflap multilib multimedia mysql ncurses nls nptl nsplugin odbc ogg open_perms opengl openmp pam parted pax_kernel pcre peer_perms pic pie png policykit postgresql pppd private-headers python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime rar readline rfc3779 sasl sdl selinux semantic-desktop session sgl slang spell sql sqlite* sse sse2 sse3 ssh ssl ssse3 static static-libs svg swg symlink tcpd theora threads tiff tls truetype ubac udev unicode urandom usb userlocales vcd vde vdpau vhost* vorbis webgl webkit webm x264 xattr xcb xine xinerama xml xmlpatterns xorg xtpax xv xvid zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel snd-card-hda-intel cx88-audio usb-audio" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias asis auth_basic auth_digest authn_alias authn_anon authn_default authn_file authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cern_meta cgi charset_lite deflate dir disk_cache dumpio env expires ext_filter filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config log_forensic logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation reqtimeout rewrite setenvif speling status substitute unique_id userdir usertrack version vhost_alias apache2_mpms_prefork doc selinux ssl static mail_smtp http_upload http_geoip http_headers_more" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="en pl" NGINX_MODULES_HTTP="access auth_basic autoindex browser charset empty_gif fastcgi geo gzip limit_req limit_zone map memcached proxy referer rewrite scgi split_clients ssi upstream_ip_hash userid uwsgi cache_purge degradation flv geoip headers_more image_filter mp4 perl push random_index realip secure_link slowfs_cache stub_status sub upload upload_progress xslt" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="i386 x86_64 arm" QEMU_USER_TARGETS="i386 x86_64 arm" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia fbdev vesa vga" XTABLES_ADDONS="gradm quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

USE_PYTHON="2.7"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

app-emulation/xen-4.1.1-r2 was built with the following:

USE="custom-cflags debug flask (multilib) (selinux) xsm -pae"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe -nopie -fno-stack-protector"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe -nopie -fno-stack-protector"

app-emulation/xen-tools-4.1.1-r6 was built with the following:

USE="custom-cflags debug flask (multilib) (selinux) -api -doc -hvm -pygrub -qemu -screen -xend"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-overflow"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-overflow"

LDFLAGS=""

sys-boot/grub-0.97-r10 was built with the following:

USE="(multilib) ncurses (selinux) -custom-cflags -netboot -static"

CFLAGS=""

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe -nopie"

```

Największy problem mam z tym, że cala dokumentacja, jaką znalazełm na necie dotyczy Xena-3.x - a ja mam 4.11, którego chcę obczaić dokładniej.

Identyczne kfiatki miałem na systemie 32 bit i kernelach 2.6.39.2 i 3.2.11 - na których wcześniej próbowalem z Xenem, ale myslałem, że to wina architektury x86, która z wirtualizacją ma niewiele wspólnego (w powszechnym zastosowaniu).

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

## Meta_Phaze

Chcę przeprosić za pomocą Google Translate, bo nie znam polskiego.

Miałem ten sam problem, Naprawiłem go, zmieniając co następuje:

Konfiguracja jądra (make menuconfig)

General setup -> tryb kompresji Kernel (bzip2) --->

nie korzysta z kompresji XZ, to nie działa.

----------

